# 69 GTO Exhaust?????



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 69' GTO and want to buy a new exhaust system. What is the best exhaust to buy. I have been looking at the flow master american thunder, but am not sure if I should by the 2.5" or 3". Any advice would help.

Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You will get a variety of opinions on this. Everyone has their own taste. It boils down to what YOU want the car to sound like. You may want to try going to different exhaust websites and listening to them, and or listening to them live from others cars. One guy will LOVE flowmaster the next will hate it. hard to make a decision based on that.


----------



## Eshack80 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a pontiac 400 in the car. I want it to sound deep and loud. Whats the difference between the 3" and 2.5"? What would you recommend?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The difference is cost and aggrevation with install....2.5" is plenty with a stock or bumped up 400.


----------

